# Comment connecter un Imac sur un PC a distance



## romann34 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous

je suis passé sur Imac depuis quelques mois, c'est le cas de le dire, il n'y a pas photo entre mac et pc !

voila, je voudrais a partir de mon Imac (leopard) effectuer des travaux sur mon PC qui est chez un ami, sur windows j'utilisais la fonction mstsc, comment faut il procéder sur un Imac ?

dans l'attente de vos réponses

Romann


----------



## romann34 (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

La fonction MSTSC est celle que j'utilise pour diriger un PC depuis mon PC mais quelle est la fonction ou la manip a faire sur un mac pour diriger mon pc a distance ?


----------



## maousse (27 Septembre 2008)

Utiliser Remote Desktop pour Mac :
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/remote-desktop/default.mspx

(cela marche seulement avec les versions pro de windows, plus ou moins, je ne suis pas formel pour vista.)


----------



## maousse (27 Septembre 2008)

Remote Desktop for mac :
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/remote-desktop/default.mspx


----------



## maousse (27 Septembre 2008)

Merci de ne pas multiposter, ça m'évitera de me fatiguer en répondant en série. Si une réponse doit venir, elle viendra, la preuve. Au moins poster dans le même sujet, créé précédemment. Merci de ta civilité à l'avenir


----------



## romann34 (27 Septembre 2008)

ok, désolé pour le multi post, et merci pour l'info je vais tester

curieux que sur ce forum, personne ne pose ce genre de question

Romann34


----------

